# all natural fragrance oils



## corrine025 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok so bulk apothecary has all natural fragrance oils and I was interested in maybe using those.  Has anyone used them?  they have no reviews on their site.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 13, 2015)

I ordered a few from them last time I made an order.
Bay Rum
bitter Almond
Banana 
Black Amethyst
Be enchanted
Love spell dupe

So far I have tested the bitter almond. It's been curing a few weeks and doing ok. Still fragrant and snowy white. It is the best almond I have sniffed so far. The banana smells good like banana. OOB the love spell dupe smells just like the one from NG. The bay rum smells weak to me but I sniff fragrances all day so I may be desensitized. I will get around to testing in a few months and let you know.


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2015)

Can FO's be all natural? If they were, wouldn't they be EO blends?


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 15, 2015)

It says 100% pure. Does not say all natural in the description.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 18, 2015)

I tested Black Amethyst yesterday as well as blue musk. The black amethyst set up really fast. Both are kind of grainy. I reread the description of the fragrance oils and none all of them say they are skin safe. That concerns me. I will use them for sniffies I think.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok just to let you know I am tossing all of these that I tested. The bitter almond lost all fragrance during the cure. I will shred those and rematch into something else.


----------



## boyago (Feb 6, 2015)

Lbrown123 said:


> I ordered a few from them last time I made an order.
> Bay Rum
> bitter Almond
> Banana
> ...



Isn't bitter almond oil/EO full of arsenic?

Edit, it's not arsenic, it's hydrogen cyanide (prussic acid) lethal at 300mg.  EO manufactures process it out.


----------



## ClaraSuds (Feb 6, 2015)

newbie said:


> Can FO's be all natural? If they were, wouldn't they be EO blends?



There is no law about what 'natural' means and therefore it's a marketing term bandied around with impunity. It's highly unlikely that those scents, particularly the fruit ones, are made from essential oils. Fruit scents cannot be made that way, they can only be synthesized in a lab. 

I find this marketing claim rather interesting.

_Many suppliers of fragrances dilute their product with cheaper carriers....That is because our pure xxxxxx oils are 100% pure. 
_

All fragrance oils are made using a carrier compound. Many synthetic aromachemicals are shipped from a lab in powder form...so then how does it become a liquid? It's diluted and dilution is necessary because many of these compounds can only be detected in dilution. They are so strong that they cause your sense of smell to shut down upon exposure to the undiluted amount, a condition known as anosmia, which is temporary and can be rectified by no longer being exposed to the substance. 

Most synthetics are diluted in the hundreth of a part in a carrier solution before they can even be used to mix a scent. Their oil is 100% pure? Pure what? Because by definition their oil must a dilution of various compounds in a solution. A lot of non-specifics that mean nothing at all but could lead you to assume that their fragrance oils aren't synthetic lab products and that they are somehow without dilutions. Both of which are unlikely to be true.


----------

